# Chuck Hayes' availability tonight uncertain!!



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2007/04/...ime_of_the.html

"Chuck Hayes missed Saturday's shootaround. His girlfriend went into labor with their first child. His availability for tonight will be determined during the day. If everything goes well, he could make it in time, but for now, that's all up in the air."


Damnit!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wtf


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Good timing, Chuck!  

Anyway, good luck with the baby.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

chuck really should have thought about the playoffs nine months ago and decided to wrap it up.


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

what? oh NO!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what great timing... lol


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We can still win this without him in game one against the Jazz. Everyone just has to play harder. I hope he can come back in the second game. 

Good luck with the baby Chuck.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

...but it's the post-season!!!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Chuck will play!!



> Rockets forward Chuck Hayes just arrived a short time ago, and will play tonight.
> 
> His girlfriend delivered their first child, a boy, today. His availability for tonight's game against the Jazz was uncertain during the day. But everything went well. Mother and baby are fine. And Hayes is heading to the practice court to go over a few things.


Congrats to Chuck for his new family!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

chuck will miss the "pep talk" he will be pumped up to play, just watch the fouls early....15Rbs would be a great night


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Chuck is ready to play tonight. I'm expecting 10+rbs tonight.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Krimzon said:


> Chuck is ready to play tonight. I'm expecting 10+rbs tonight.


im expecting a trip-dub for his new baby


----------

